# Converting 75gal Reef to a viv.



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I am strongly concidering getting out of reefing all together. I allready sold one tank to fund my new frog hobby and all I have left is this 75gal Macro seagrass pipefish tank.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

If I did sell off all its contents how could I go about making this a viv. I was thinking about removing the overflow and using the drilled holes to make a waterfall. I could do water filtration in a sump below.

I could change the bulbs in the lighting 4 54watt T5's to plant friendly bulbs. 75gal seems a bit big for most species concidering you would never find 3 or 4 thumbs in a tank that size so I was concidering dividing it in half. Water fall on the left that splashes down to a small pool and then lazy river to other half with a pool in the corner. Does this sound feasible? 

Now the hard part for me, Access. If divided in half I think side access would be fine. This way the front view wouldnt be distorted. How would I go about cutting the glass without ruining the tank?


----------



## false_ideals (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an empty 90g RR that will one day be a viv, so I've considered some of these same questions. I think I'm going to just leave my overflows though and remove the pipes (the tall pipes that go to the top of the tank). With a false bottom or hydroton, there could still be draining into a sump from the bottom inlets of the overflow, should you desire. Also, leaving the overflows would be a place to conceal temp or humidity probes, run up a misting system through the bottom and out the top of the overflows, electrical wires for an internal fan system, etc. I think if you have the overflows already it could be to your advantage to keep them. Also, I wouldn't physically divide the tank in half, even though you could still have a waterfall on one side, etc. I'd also keep access from the top. To me, if you can't have front access, I'd rather have top access than just one side.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Dude I'd for sure go for a big undivided display tank.

You would be able to create something REALLY special.

I can see it now... a massive stunningly planted tank, with a nice group of Terribilis or similar inside.

Hmmmm

Good luck with your choice making.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Saying that.... I would be very hesitant to tear that beauty down.

Really nice Reef mate.

Richie


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

If I did tear the tank down I would want to do some bastimentos and perhaps another kind of thumb.


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

I think thumbs would have a hard time finding food in that big of a tank. I'm am also going with Rich and suggesting Terribilis or some larger frog.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

First I must say ..... I would NOT tear down such a beautiful tank! It's very very nice. But I understand. I am also a reefer. I kept my reef and started a new 220 gln viv about three months ago. It's large and so far only has three luecs. But it's very cool and the new hobby is so exciting for me. So many differences from reef keeping. But alot of similarities too. 

On the overflows on my tank, I just filled them in with foam and put the background over them. I drilled the bottom for return and have my waterfall coming in from top next to my fogger. The only access is from the top which works fine for me. I would def drill the bottom if I were you for a return sump. It's so much easier for a weekly water change. 

Good luck.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Personally, I would disguise the overflow to look like a tree trunk or something similar and use the space behind it for hiding all your plumbing into the tank. There's a lot that you could do with the sump without tearing it out. 

In my opinion, I would clean the tank of reef stuff and use it as is without gutting it. Leave it as a whole tank and not split in half as well. There are many frogs that would love to have that much space. 

It could truly be another show tank, but instead of reef, dart frog vivarium. 

-Matt


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's the link to my reef to viv biuld. Maybe something here will give you some useful thoughts. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/50661-my-first-viv-build-220gln.html


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

maxdendros said:


> I think thumbs would have a hard time finding food in that big of a tank. I'm am also going with Rich and suggesting Terribilis or some larger frog.


Personally I don't like the larger dart species. I prefer Pum's and Thumbs. Luecs are about the only larger species I like. With that big a tank I might even try a pair of electric blue day gecko's or something. I dunno. Maybe ill just wait and see. Maybe my reef will grow on me again.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction-78.html

I converted my 1700 gallon reef into a tropical rainforest display housing dart frogs and other animals. I would do it again with no regrets to date.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I seen that thread, very interesting. Looks great!

I stopped by a green house today to get some ideas for plants. I like this green house for its selections but nothing is labeled. Im no botanist so I can not identify half of them. Whats nice is the 75gal is big enough that I can put a few larger plants that have caught my eye. 

Anyone got some good plant suggestions?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh btw I am 75% certain that the inhabitants will be a trio or so of Bastimento or a similar Pum.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

R1ch13 said:


> Saying that.... I would be very hesitant to tear that beauty down.
> 
> Really nice Reef mate.


I agree dismantling that aquarium would be a shame its a nice tank. 

But on the other hand darts are easier to take care of and more fun to watch in my opinion, not to mention that would make a really nice dislplay tank.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

people get amazing results with pumilio in such large enclosures. Get to work! You can definitely fit some larger than viv average broms, ferns etc in a viv that big....so many possibilities


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

> Anyone got some good plant suggestions?


3 words... Birds nest fern.

oh and ficus pumila, maybe alocasia's??? umm... broms, fern, sellaginella, etc...


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

OOOooo I really like that birds nest fern. 

ficus pumila I allready have in my other viv but will probably put some of that and some wandering jew for a color splash. 

There was something at the greenhouse that caught my eye that looked similar to alocasia but I can not remember what it was called. I want to say it started with a C was several colorfull varieties. 

Definatly will be a buttload of broms and such for deposit sites.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

> here was something at the greenhouse that caught my eye that looked similar to alocasia but I can not remember what it was called. I want to say it started with a C was several colorfull varieties


i want to say croton... or syngonium...[ 1.croton. 2.syngonium]


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Looked more like the bottom one but rounder leaves and some of them where pretty colorfull. 

I keep getting a brain fart and thinking codium which is a marine macro algae.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

was it an aroid???
here's some i can think of...
1.Colocasia
2. p. gloriosum


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

colors like the croton but shape like that bottom one...Ill just go back to the green house monday and check again. Probably was croton.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

1 last guess...
Aglaonema


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

no...but I like it.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Still waiting to get rid of the last few items in the tank. Once it is empty I can start switching it over to a viv. 

Hopefully I will have it cleaned and start modding it by mid week. 

Just placed a few small orders to pass the time. 

1 x 4 oz Tadpole food feeder = $1.49
5 x Indian Almond Leaves (5 pack) = $8.75
10 x 16 oz. Tadpole Cup = $1.00
10 x Vented Insect cup lid = $2.50
1 x Repashy SuperMin (4 oz) = $6.99
1 x Frog & Tadpole Bites = $1.99
4 x Premium Small Neoregelia - mixed = $29.96
1 x Cryptanthus "Black Mystic" = $4.29
1 x Neoregelia "Redbird" = $6.99
1 x Syngonium 'Neon' = $3.99
1 x Victoria Birds Nest fern = $2.99
3 x Live Oak Leaves = $14.97

my other order

10 pack of broms.

Davallia trichomanoides (black rabbits foot)- Fern

Goodyera Hispida- Jewel orchid

Peperomia Puteolata

N. Galaxy - Med. Bromiliad

and a few others I dont remember.

I want some http://www.tandcterrariums.com/images2/croton.jpg Too 

Since my frog/mancave/office/why the heck are all these damn kids in here room is so small I am concidering moving the 42" off of the tv stand on to a wall mount. Then I can put the 75 directly below it. Then we will always have a clear view of them both. Just got to get the boss's approval.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone know a good spot to order a bunch of empty film cans? Checked a couple sponsors and looks like they all only got the suction cup ones.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone got any good ventilation ideas? I would like to keep the front glass fog free for viewing purposes. I was thinking of running 3/4 pvc around the front glass with T's pointing at the glass from above, sides and bottom. Then outside the tank increasing it up to 3" for a 80mm speed controllable fan. Is there any easyer designs?


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Anyone got any good ventilation ideas? I would like to keep the front glass fog free for viewing purposes. I was thinking of running 3/4 pvc around the front glass with T's pointing at the glass from above, sides and bottom. Then outside the tank increasing it up to 3" for a 80mm speed controllable fan. Is there any easyer designs?


You could just have an inch of screen above the front glass on the lid.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

for the croton, check places like walmart or homedepot. they usually have them for about $1.99 cdn.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

maxdendros said:


> You could just have an inch of screen above the front glass on the lid.


Thats how my other tanks are but doesnt seem all that effective since the glass is still fogged most the time.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I got the last of the stuff sold off from the tank today. 350lbs of sand dumped in the cornfield behind me..hehe. Its raining so I only rinsed it out for a min. Still need to scrub it out. I can officially start construction on the viv. I plan on removing the overflow box and using the drilled area for a waterfall and sump drain. I might try to feed the fogger up through there too. 












Stopped by a green house today and picked up a few plants. 


Here's a couple broms I had left from my other build.











They had a big pile of earth stars just rotting. they said they used them for arrangements. They gave me 3 for $1. 












I know these get big but couldn't resist. Don't know what its called though.











Moses in a boat.











austral gem










Lemon butter.










These weren't labeled but I kind of liked them for some reason.










My plant orders from Josh and Jason should be here tomorrow or Wed. 
Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

not sure if anyone answered your request to find film canisters but if you stop by walmart's photo center and ask for their old empty canisters they'll give you a big bag for free!! They just recycle them and are glad to give you all they have!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I havnt tried walmart yet. Everytime I go to the grocery store they never have any...not too many people still use film. I picked up some plastic shot glasses 50 for like $2. I was thinking about dipping them in silicone then rolling them in spagnum or something so they blen in better. Would make ok tad deposit sites.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

OK, I got the tank completely cleaned out and ready to go. Overflow box was a pinta to get out. They siliconed the holy living bejesus out of it. 

What would be some inexpensive but effective substrate ideas? On my other viv I used a mix of coco bark, jungle mix sphagnum and a few other things. Got rather expensive! I am running out of money for the build and I don't even have any wood yet. I got carried away with my plant orders. Got plants from the mega store, Josh's and Antone not to mention the greenhouses and HD.

I did find an amazing piece of wood but with shipping its kind of ridiculous. $22 shipping.
Would be perfect for the water feature. 
Bobs Tropical Plants

But I digress...what about substrate options.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

You can use peat moss... they sell a ton of the stuff for cheap at Walmart... or Home Depot/Lowes... Then you can just get bricks of coco fiber and mix it in with the peat moss for substrate... you can even use potting soil with no ferts, etc


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Been looking at aquabid and a few other sites. Anyone got a good spot for wood?


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

hey kinda random but are you going to toss that over flow box ?.... if so I could use it for a frag tank im making


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

hey I purchased a fogger a few days ago on amazon for like 27 bux shipped and it worked great for my exo terra in 5 min or less its totally fogged out... I can get ya the model if your intersted


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Im saving it incase I ever decide to switch it back to a reef.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

xsputnikx said:


> hey I purchased a fogger a few days ago on amazon for like 27 bux shipped and it worked great for my exo terra in 5 min or less its totally fogged out... I can get ya the model if your intersted


I got a fogger on my exo I used a kaz brand one. Works pretty good. Is that the kind that you got?


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

lol.. yep its the kaz oneI love it


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Why waste your money on wood? just take a day trip to the nearest mountains or natural reserve and collect wood there. Its really easy and makes for an exciting day ^^. I do this with my pit all the time.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Thats a good Idea if there is one close by, but if your like a lot of us that doesn't live near anywhere that the type of wood you are looking for can be found they have a decent selection on ebay


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

There is always wood unless your surrounded by only pines then there shouldnt be an issue =P


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

Thats me  right smack dab in the middle of Georgia and any where close enough for me would cost 40.00 in gas which kinda defeats the purpose I have walked the woods several times on my 5 acres to come up empty handed.. I keep hoping I will find some petrified mushrooms growing on tree bark or something neat like that but just pine trees, sweet gum trees, and briars lol


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

do what I was about to do. On your drive home if you see some oak, maple, or something similar log it in your head. Then when you drive home each day watch to see if wood has fallen off it lol. I live in the desert so its touch to find stuff that I can use. Though baking it usually removes sap as it oozes out =P remember to have it on a pan lol i forgot this last time. Long clean up. O and drill into it so the heat can penatrate =P


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Got another plant order in today. Nice little brom pack and few tilli's, jewel orchid and a pep.










I absolutly loved this one!



















Cute little Jewel Orchid 










Heres all the plants I have gotten in so far.










Still expecting a order from Josh and some super sweet supprises from Antone!


----------



## Topete (Sep 27, 2009)

For substrate i mixed peat and organic soil 50/50 and my broms grew some nice roots in just a few days. now i use it all the time, plus the obvious moss blankets!!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

i found a giant bag of peat moss at HD for like $8. I might mix it with some orchid bark. The organic 50/50 was fert free? I got all exited when I seen a mix of spagnum and peat but read into it and there was added ferts.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Go to plant stores. It works 100 times better. HD only has products with ferts. you wanna get like earthgro or something. I have it and it only has 0 ferts =P


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Might have to do that.

I got the false bottom finally all done and I am working on the slate water fall. Just waiting for the first layer of GS to dry before adding another layer of slate.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I have made minimal progress the past few days.

Finally got the false bottom in










Been slowly working on the waterfall. 



















Looks like a big pile of poo with rocks sticking out. I wanted to get the general form for the water flow then I will go back through and fill in with more slate to make i more aesthetically pleasing. I was shooting for a natural hill side with some ground water bubbling out (I think I missed horribly) Thats what plants are for though right? Got to keep the wieght down since my wife is going to be the one helping me haul it back in the house.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I finally got the waterfall and background done and drug the tank into the house. Tested the waterfall and it works perfectly. Now the fun part!....exept the damn wood STILL isnt here.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

the pool area ended up shallower than I intended but I guess I have to live with it or tear the waterfall apart. 

Heres how it looks so far. The other side of the tank I am holding off on until I get the wood. I need to order a bunch of vines and ect as well. Maybe I will try and make some out of rope and foam.



















I got somewhere around 20 cuttings from antone....no idea where I am going to cram them all.


----------



## xsputnikx (May 11, 2010)

very nice I have an earth star just like that in my tank


----------

